# Snake tounge vs drop away rest.



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

If I were to see an arrow fly through a properly set up snake tounge rest what would it look like? I've seen a super slow motion Mathews drop rest and the arrow was flying pefectly with the rests support then it dropped away to clear the fletch...giving the arrow a very good flight path. 

Because I haven't seen how the arrow flys on a snake I'm only assuming that the fletchs get a slight nudge as it passes the blade...is this right?

Im for ever looking for a more accurate arrow delivery and am suspecting the drop rest will deliver. What do you think? ?



Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Oz
Here is a great write up on the the two. I personally enjoy shooting a lizard tongue (blade rest). 

http://www.dudleyarchery.info/article?download=47%3Afallaway-vs-blades&start=40


----------

